# What Turkey Choke(s) for Benelli Supernova?



## WYhunter (Dec 26, 2008)

For those of you with a Nova/Supernova - what Turkey chokes are working well for you?


----------



## WYhunter (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm considering the Primos Jellyhead. Any opinions on these? I'm using a 26" Supernova.


----------



## kody m (Feb 17, 2009)

indian creek chokes are great.


----------

